# Buying a New Laptop



## monsterchic (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey, guys

I'm in the market for a laptop, I know next to nothing about computers, and was wondering if any of you who are technically oriented could help me.  I'll use it mainly for word processing, excel, internet, music, and skype.  My price range is $500-$600, and I'm looking at a Dell 14Z, but if anyone else has suggestions, I'd be very glad to hear them 

Thanks!
Monsterchic


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 17, 2012)

I like my Toshiba Satellite C655, and I don't do anything more than your list there. I use it mainly for internet, word processing, and the Adobe Creative Suite -- Photoshop, InDesign, etc. -- and it's nice for watching movies. It has lousy speakers, but it's fine with headphones. I don't actually use the webcam, so I don't know how good it might be.

This laptop was "last generation" or worse when I got it, though I got it new, and it was only running $400 - $500 then. There's probably an equivalent that blows it away within your price range.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 17, 2012)

I've just bought a SATELLITE PRO L850-1C4. So far it seems fine and does everything I need it to.

Seems good for gaming WoT works fine.

Cost around £500. Not sure how that translates.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 17, 2012)

You'll get better value and reliability with an Acer.

In ten years, the only Acers I've seen were either dropped or virused - I can't say the same for Toshiba and Dell are dire.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 17, 2012)

I second the Acer. Mine's an Acer Aspire.


----------



## Kylara (Oct 17, 2012)

Or a Lenovo, they are excellent. They least for ages.

Imo, it's well worth paying a bit more for quality because you save in the long run, rather than having to keep replacing cheap laptops


----------

